# Hopefully picking up an 06 tomorrow!



## Cole S (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys, so I've been looking to move on from my 2006 Mustang for awhile now and I'm finally able to do so and I think I found a great car. I will hopefully be purchasing it tomorrow as long as nothing goes wrong. It's an 06 with 70k and they want $15000 flat. I went and looked at it briefly today and it seems to be very clean. 100% stock no damage or paint chips anywhere. My only concern is that there are no service records other than a carwash at a dealership (lol) and emissions testing. Is this something to worry about?

I'm going to test drive it and check it out more thoroughly tomorrow morning and are there any tips that you guys could give me when doing so? I've read hundreds of posts on here and have an idea of what to look for but some of the issues are a little vague. 

 Thanks for the help and here's a link to the car!


----------



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks pretty clean to me, I'd try and get 13,000 flat. I bought my with 67,000 miles for 13,000. Good luck, if you get it be careful there's no comparison to a mustang.


----------



## Cole S (May 31, 2013)

Unfortunately 15 is the lowest he can go, he actually showed me the paperwork for the trade-in and he paid 13 for it. Thanks for the advice though, and yeah my mustang is also a V6 so the goat has almost double the horsepower!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if he paid 13K on trade and all they did was a wash, why does he need to make $2K profit on you??? (unless by $15K flat you mean out the door AFTER tax, title, license and all)...

...I would be surprised if they didn't do a bit more to it (like an oil change, lube, ...) but they might have some more if they want to sell...of course it depends on how much you want it and don't want someone else to get it...good luck with your deal.

It looks like the driver's seat behind the seat adjustment controls, it is missing a plastic plug...but the car looks clean...

Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...and every rim has a missing lug nut cap.. :/


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a fair deal considering you are buying it from a used car lot and not a private seller. Not sure what they are talking about with the RAM air hood, that's a stock hood. Everything looks stock on it and looks to be in good condition. You'll probably have to refresh the suspension, you can easily spot the rear spring sag.


----------



## Cole S (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. Hes going to be making about $1500 off me me after considering detailing the gto and there are some minor things hes going to fix on my car. And the price is about as good as ir gets in my area, there are only 3 05-06 for sale in arizona and they want 19k for the other decent one with 70k miles. 

As far as the suspension can anyone point me in the direction of how to research that? And how much does that usually cost? Also, without fixing it will it just not ride as good as it could or will actual failures occur?


----------



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

Looks really clean bro. At 70k 15 is a fair price. I'm in California and when I was looking for mine a couple months back, 06's with that mileage were goin for at least 15. Where you are located makes a huge difference on what these cars go for.


----------



## Cole S (May 31, 2013)

Well I picked the car up today and I'm loving it. Thanks for the advice guys. I already want to get new exhaust!


----------



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations on you're purchase. Have fun, but respect the power. She can get away from you in a hurry.


----------



## Cole S (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! And yeah I definitely will, can't afford to mess it up!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats on your buy. These cars are pretty awesome although I am sure you'll be bitten by the mod bug. Dms has a good post about suspension concerns: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=19058

Not really something you have to worry about right off the bat unless you notice uneven tire wear.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

